# String für Ausgabe formatieren



## heidiweber (2. April 2007)

Hallo 

ich möchte einen int-Wert in einen String der Länge 3 umwandeln. In der Ausgabedatei soll dieser String "rechtsbündig" ausgerichtet sein. 


Ich meine folgendes: 

int i = "68" --> in Ausgabedatei: ' 68' 
int i= "165" --> in Ausgabedatei: '165' 
int i = "7" --> in Ausgabedatei: ' 7' 

Ich habe dies schon probiert:

s.format("%3d", i); 

Aber es kommt als Fehlermeldung:
Method is not applicable for the arguments (String, int) 

Wie kann man sowas machen? 

Vielen Dank 
cu 
Heidi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/266889-formtieren-von-zahlen-alten-java-stil.html

Gruß  Tom


----------



## heidiweber (2. April 2007)

Vielen Dank Tom

cu
Heidi


----------

